# Warning - Contains tiny puppy photos!



## muddygreymare (19 July 2016)

In december me and my best friend Poppy, my Cavalier KC Spaniel were hit by a car and sadly she didn't make it. Life has been utterly lonely and a bit pants without her. I told her breeder about what happened and she said Poppy's mum Lily was going to have her third and last litter this year. She has been utterly amazing and offered us pick of the litter and has had to put up with me constantly emailing her asking 'are they here yet', for 6 little ruby pups to make an appearance a whole week early and the 23rd June! 

We were allowed to go and visit them after a week but we weren't allowed to touch them or choose one in case some of them didn't  make it. In our heads me and my boyfriend picked 'our' puppy and said we'd come back in 2 weeks to see them again. The one we fell in love with looked like a little teddy bear, and we chose her because she had no white markings so hopefully will look less like Poppy - but still very cute 

So on saturday we went back and I took my mum along with us too. Amazingly, she went up to the puppy pen and picked up a puppy and was like 'I want this one!' and that was the puppy we had 'chosen' at a week old. She is the smallest of the litter, a ruby girl with no white markings! We spent lots of time cuddling her and watching her start to wobble about a bit and learn to lap up milk. We are going again next week when she will be just 5 weeks old to see her again. We have named her Rosa, as her mum is Lily and she is half sister to Poppy so we wanted to keep the flower theme going to remember Pops. It's going to be hard adjusting to the fact she's not Poppy and she's a new little friend but we can't wait to get her home now, its so hard waiting!

The breeder is absolutely amazing and has put off everyone else seeing them until we had picked, which she didn't have to do but did. All of the others have homes lined up, otherwise I probably would have tried to buy them all 


Now for the photos! 

This was Poppy, the worlds most awesome ginger dog 







And everyone, meet Rosa! This is her at 1 week old, then the rest are from saturday






















































She's the tiny little tail, third from the left 

And I found this photo of Poppy at 4 weeks old (right) so I put them together, Rosa at 3 weeks on the left!






I will be sure to post more photos next week, we cannot wait to see her again!


----------



## Hexx (19 July 2016)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!!  Wishing you many happy years together.


----------



## leflynn (19 July 2016)

Adorable!  I am sure you will lots of lovely adventures to look forward too


----------



## Chiffy (19 July 2016)

What a heartbreaking thing to happen to you. Poppy was beautiful. How kind of the breeder to give you first choice.
Gorgeous puppy pictures especially the first one where her little face looks just like a teddy bear.
Good luck, look forward to more news.


----------



## Princess16 (19 July 2016)

Aww she is Gawjuss. Yes she won't replace Poppy in your heart but I'm sure you will love her equally for her own little character


----------



## Sprout (19 July 2016)

I am so sorry you had to go through such heartache, but now you have such a gorgeous puppy to welcome into your life and  bring you many years of joy. Xx


----------



## PorkChop (19 July 2016)

How sad you lost Poppy, but how very lovely you have found Rosa, she is adorable 

What a lovely breeder too


----------



## Booboos (19 July 2016)

I am so sorry about Poppy, nobody will ever replace her but I hope Rosa will find another special place in your heart.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 July 2016)

I am sorry about Poppy, its so awful to lose a dog. Rosa is adorable though, many congrats (and what a lovely breeder!)


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 July 2016)

what a beautiful girl, poppy will be pleased you will have another little friend to love...looking forward to lots more pics when she is home and i love the name,,


----------



## Nettle123 (20 July 2016)

What a little beauty she is. I have cavi puppy too and he always makes me smile the way they look at you out of the corner of their eye.


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 July 2016)

I am so sorry you lost lovely poppy but Rosa is absolutely gorgeous I hope you have lots of fun with her, I really love cavalier spaniels they are one of my favourite breeds they look such kind sweet dogs.


----------



## muddygreymare (20 July 2016)

Thanks guys  Losing poppy absolutely broke my heart and I still end up randomly bursting into tears if someone mentions the accident when I'm not expecting it. I think I'm ready now to let little Rosa stamp her paws on my heart though hehe  Going to see her again next Thursday so will update you with lots more photos - being a photographer has its upsides!

Ps... my boyfriend has set up an Instagram for her, so that we can have all the photos of her growing up in one place. Give her a follow @rosathecavalier if you want to see her cute little face lots


----------



## silv (20 July 2016)

Best wishes with darling little Rosa, I hope she helps mend your broken heart over Poppy.  Looking forward to following her progress.


----------



## Emilieu (22 July 2016)

I remember reading about your darling Poppy. I am just thrilled for you that you have this little bundle of joy to help heal you.


----------



## kamili (22 July 2016)

so sorry to hear about Poppy, Its tough losing a pet because they are way more than that to us.

Rosa is adorable, so exciting to think of all the puppy adventures you're gonna have with her! She's a sweetie!


----------

